# Que montar con 12000 euros?



## dayson (21 Abr 2014)

Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?

No busco respuestas como "no inviertas y sal corriendo",. Me interesan ideas, franquicias, comercios que funcionen, etc...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Abr 2014)

Una buena orgia...

Si te refieres a algo para ganar dinero, es poco, basicamente empezar a ofrecer servicios suponiendo que tengas conocimientos, mas o menos especializados, para vender.


----------



## Wallebot (22 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?
> 
> No busco respuestas como "no inviertas y sal corriendo",. Me interesan ideas, franquicias, comercios que funcionen, etc...



Pero invertir 12k y luego nada mas?

Además quiere invertir horas o es para sacar una rentabilidad al dinero?


----------



## HOOOR (22 Abr 2014)

un bar, yo sigo viendo toas las terrazas llenas...


----------



## black_rebel (22 Abr 2014)

A no ser que tengas una idea brillante en la que no hace falta invertir mucho dinero, 12.000 euros es muy poco para montar un negocio.

Con ese dinero podrías montar una frutería y te sobraría dinero. Sólo negocios con muy poco valor añadido... y ya está.


----------



## MisterWhite (22 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?
> 
> No busco respuestas como "no inviertas y sal corriendo",. Me interesan ideas, franquicias, comercios que funcionen, etc...



Pero de verdad te crees que con esa limosna te puedes montar algo? Como no sea un puesto de limpiabotas en la calle...


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (22 Abr 2014)

Como decía un forero, una buena orgía, o un viaje, o algo que te haga cambiar la mente. 

Algo que te motive tanto, que te de energías para comerte el mundo. El dinero sobra, como tú hay millones que no saben que hacer con su dinero. 

El dinero es lo de menos, lo que tienes que encontrar es algo que te vaya a dar rentabilidad y que puedas desarrollar. Si son cantidades razonables, no tendrás problemas para encontrar financiación. 

El asunto es encontrar algo que tenga muchas posibilidades de ser rentable.


----------



## LoneWolf (22 Abr 2014)

Importaciones chinas.


----------



## dayson (22 Abr 2014)

Señores que negocios con 12000 euros se pueden montar... tan solo pregunto x si leo alguno que me llame la atencion...
Hombre!


----------



## yomismo75 (22 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Señores que negocios con 12000 euros se pueden montar... tan solo pregunto x si leo alguno que me llame la atencion...
> Hombre!



Haga se franquiciador de cualquier cosa, cigarros electrónicos o lo que sea, si algún panoli pica, total, como el riesgo lo corre el franquiciado, pues si por casualidad tiene éxito vd le cobra la parte fijada en el contrato y a vivir del trabajo de los demás.

No es necesario realmente invertir nada, simplemente con hacerse unos catálogos, poner una web de su franquicia y contarle al panoli las maravillosas perspectivas de negocio que tiene su franquicia, pues ya está, si pica, pica y si no, cada uno por su lado.

Franquicias. InformaciÃ³n, guÃ*a y directorio en franquicia.

Franquicias. Franquicia Respiralia. Cl?nicas / Salud / ?pticas.


----------



## Risitas (22 Abr 2014)

Aqui en galicia esta teniendo mucho exito La torta:

Latorta

Se suelen pedir a patadas y ahora hay muchas cafeterías que también las distribuyen y en Galicia empieza a estar ya algo explotado...

Pero se lo presente a mi hermano y a gente de asturias y no tenían ni puta idea que era y les encanto...

Cuestan como 12 euros y suelen pedirse mucho para cumpleaños, fiestas... Lo bueno de todo es que también las reparten en moto como si fueran pizzas... de ahí que muchas empresas las pidan cuando alguien esta de cumpleaños.

Fijaros en el mapa al hacer una compra, galicia totalmente invadida y empieza a distribuirse por España.


----------



## favelados (22 Abr 2014)

Te lo han dicho ya en los primeros posts.... si sabes hacer algo que pocas personas saben hacer y tienes 12k tienes algo, si solo tienes 12k...

Por ejemplo una churrería low cost pero nada de churros congelados, en zona de paso local muy pequeño alquilado, himbersión mínima


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (22 Abr 2014)

No inviertas y sal corriendo.

es el mejor consejo que te puedo dar.


----------



## toniguada (23 Abr 2014)

Un poni, sino te da miedo la altura un caballo 

Enviado desde mi AMOI N821 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## luismarple (23 Abr 2014)

Pues no es ninguna chorrada lo de la orgía, contratas a media docena de señoras un día completo, una habitación de hotel hermosa, con jacuzzi y mierdas de esas y empapelas la ciudad "apúntese a la gran orgía el día tal en el hotel tal, por 50 euros folle durante una hora con todas señoras que pueda pillar!" y cada hora van entrando y saliendo los usuarios, en plan auto de choque. Si contratas 6 tías y en cada turno metes 15 tíos, 15*16 turnos*50 euros=12.000 euros, ya has recuperado, basta con reducir costes o subir los precios y a forrarse!!!


----------



## racional (23 Abr 2014)

Lo importante es la idea no el dinero, si tienes la idea con 10€ te sobra, pero si no tienes idea no hacea nada ni con 1 millon.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (23 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?
> 
> No busco respuestas como "no inviertas y sal corriendo",. Me interesan ideas, franquicias, comercios que funcionen, etc...



*No montes nada.* Busca alguien que si que sepa lo que quiere montar, que sea realmente buena y con posibilidades de éxito, y hazte socioo de su idea.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 10:13 ----------




racional dijo:


> Lo importante es la idea no el dinero, si tienes la idea con 10€ te sobra, pero si no tienes idea no hacea nada ni con 1 millon.



Las ideas no valen una puta mierda. Mientras cago puedo tener 5 o 6.


----------



## mike69 (23 Abr 2014)

Mira aquí en el inframundo :::

300 planes de negocio - Oportunidades de Negocio


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (23 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?



Una megaorgía de varios días con coches putas y coca que se caga la perra ::


----------



## luismarple (23 Abr 2014)

Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette dijo:


> Una megaorgía de varios días con coches putas y coca que se caga la perra ::



No sé que clase de coca de mierda te meterás tú ni qué tipo de profesionales de tercera fila contratas para montar una orgía, pero en mi caso con 12000 euros me da para una tarde-noche estirando mucho el presupuesto.

De varios días nada.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Abr 2014)

De esos 12.000 euros piensa en cuánto perderías sólo en impuestos. Se te van a quitar las ganas de sacarlos del banco.


----------



## Wallebot (24 Abr 2014)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> *No montes nada.* Busca alguien que si que sepa lo que quiere montar, que sea realmente buena y con posibilidades de éxito, y hazte socioo de su idea.




Yo creo que ese es el mejor consejo hasta ahora. Ahora hay que saber como seleccionar el conjundo emprendedor/idea.


----------



## peillo (24 Abr 2014)

Aprovecho el hilo para presentarme... Hola... yo te puedo decir lo que voy a hacer.. comprar un producto de uso cotidiano por gran cantidad (en total 9000 € con impuesto y venderlo durante un año.. si puede ser antes mejor... Precio competitivo de venta total en este momento 45000 € con impuestos... hay tengo margen para negociar...


----------



## Kalanders (26 Abr 2014)

Dependiendo de lo que sepas hacer, montar un negocio "conservador", de los de toda la vida: panadería, frutería, alguna especie de "economato"... podría estar bien teniendo en cuenta la situación del país y lo que parece llegará, siempre y cuando no esperes mantener con los "beneficios" una familia. Debes de tener en cuenta también que al principio palmarás pasta y si puedes permitírtelo. De la misma forma, sé consciente de que por medio del fisco tratarán de esquilarte todo lo que puedan. Así que a la larga, dependiendo de qué y cómo te lo montes te será rentable o no la "himbersion".

¿Se te da bien algo?, ¿tienes alguna habilidad que no esté muy explotada?, ¿conocimientos?...

Por otro lado, tal y como te han dicho en posts anteriores, considera la posibilidad de pirarte fuera. Si sabes bien algún idioma y sabes hacer algo que en el mercado laboral no esté muy saturado, podría ser una opción a tener en cuenta. Piensa que en muchos países, por lo menos no te meterán los sablazos impositivos de aquí.


----------



## Cold (26 Abr 2014)

A bancolchon. Sin prisas.... cuando aparezca algo que te merezca la pena y de lo que sepas seguro que sabes ver la oportunidad.


----------



## energia01 (26 Abr 2014)

Una tienda de las de toda la vida, en la que vendas productos de tu zona a buen precio.

Para eso tienes que hacerte con proveedores etc..y que este en buen sitio.
No te dará mucho, pero al menos tendrás ingresos. ienso:


También puedes vender algún sistema de calefacción o refrigeración eficiente. Tendrías que buscar un producto que no sea muy caro y con un buen rendimiento. ienso:si sabes elegir puedes sacarle dinero.


----------



## Cold (26 Abr 2014)

energia01 dijo:


> Una tienda de las de toda la vida, en la que vendas productos de tu zona a buen precio.




Eso en España ahora es muy difícil, debe tener un margen de beneficio muy amplio u ofertar algo muy novedoso que para el caso es más o menos lo mismo. 

Empezar aquí hoy en día es es muy complicado, es más sencillo ofrecerle algo a los que ya están posicionados y a partir de ahí montar algo.

Dime algún ejemplo de algo similar que funcione y pueda levantar cabeza.


----------



## energia01 (26 Abr 2014)

Cold dijo:


> Eso en España ahora es muy difícil, debe tener un margen de beneficio muy amplio u ofertar algo muy novedoso que para el caso es más o menos lo mismo.
> 
> Empezar aquí hoy en día es es muy complicado, es más sencillo ofrecerle algo a los que ya están posicionados y a partir de ahí montar algo.
> 
> Dime algún ejemplo de algo similar que funcione y pueda levantar cabeza.



Bueno al menos en mi zona hay una tienda de estas, compite con dos supermercados económicos y otra tienda similar.

Venden cosas que les traen de los pueblos e incluso harinas (hay mucha gente que le da ahora por hacer panes, tartas etc..en casa) siempre ves anuncios del tipo pan de busdongo, chorizo de León, empanadas caseras, sidra de no se dónde...y la gente compra, sobre todo los de los pueblos. 

No te diré que ganan mucho, pero tampoco se matan a trabajar como los chinos, y viven dignamente. 

Llevan unos cinco años o así y están resistiendo. Sus patatas son mi debilidad, generalmente entre las que compraba en otros sitios siempre me venía alguna que había que tirar  de las de ellos ni una. Que el kilo a lo mejor me sale por cinco o diez céntimos más, seguro, pero se que las patatas me salen todas buenas.

Bueno es mi experiencia, estas cosas depende de cada uno y como se lo monte.
Ñse de otro sitio que trae también cosas artesanas pero esta tan caro que ni entro. Lo que cuesta una empanada me sale por lo mismo que como en un restaurante...quien va a pagar esos precios??? :ouch: esa tienda esta siempre vacía.


----------



## Cold (26 Abr 2014)

energia01 dijo:


> Bueno al menos en mi zona hay una tienda de estas, compite con dos supermercados económicos y otra tienda similar.
> 
> Venden cosas que les traen de los pueblos e incluso harinas (hay mucha gente que le da ahora por hacer panes, tartas etc..en casa) siempre ves anuncios del tipo pan de busdongo, chorizo de León, empanadas caseras, sidra de no se dónde...y la gente compra, sobre todo los de los pueblos.
> 
> ...



El primer negocio que comentas ¿es escalable? lo digo por qué si después de cinco años solo da para vivir dignamente...tampoco parece que sea la hostia, aparte de ir tirando que ya es mucho.


----------



## miedinger (26 Abr 2014)

Hay un libro que se llama "the 100$ startup" habla de peña que emprendió con 100$ y ahora viven de esos negocios e incluso han crecido y ahora tienen hasta empleados. 

Una amiga con mucho menos de lo que tu tienes montó una tienda online de papelería diseñada, los primeros meses tuvo perdidas, pero ahora vive de eso. Hace invitaciones para BBC, tarjetería, cosas así. Los de Mr. Wonderful hicieron algo parecido, empezando con poco y ahora sus productos están en el Fnac, Corte Inglés, etc. 

Para emprender lo importante es reconocer qué necesidades hay, los de Mr. Wonderful lo hicieron muy bien, porque en tiempos de crisis venden esperanza, buen rollo, mensajitos de que "todo estará bien" si lo ves objetivamente son dibujitos de mierda que no les tomará más de 1 hora hacerlos, en una taza/tarjeta/papel. pero la peña lo compra y a precios no precisamente baratitos. 

No se, piensa en alguna necesidad que tengas que no esté satisfecha y ahí tendrás una oportunidad de negocio.


----------



## energia01 (26 Abr 2014)

Cold dijo:


> El primer negocio que comentas ¿es escalable? lo digo por qué si después de cinco años solo da para vivir dignamente...tampoco parece que sea la hostia, aparte de ir tirando que ya es mucho.



No creo ienso:es para vivir sencillamente. Que en esta crisis ya es mucho.

Si quiere dar el pelotazo..pues no se me ocurre nada, sino ya lo hubiese hecho yo.


----------



## Cold (26 Abr 2014)

energia01 dijo:


> No creo ienso:es para vivir sencillamente. Que en esta crisis ya es mucho.
> 
> Si quiere dar el pelotazo..pues no se me ocurre nada, sino ya lo hubiese hecho yo.



No es por dar el pelotazo mal pensada, lo preguntaba por si se han movido por la provincia para hacer más tiendas similares, han pensado en asociarse ,montar alguna franquicia etc... 

Si esta rico como comentas y funciona bien, estaría bien que se compartiese
con el resto del país aunque fuese con una tienda online


----------



## energia01 (26 Abr 2014)

Cold dijo:


> No es por dar el pelotazo mal pensada, lo preguntaba por si se han movido por la provincia para hacer más tiendas similares, han pensado en asociarse ,montar alguna franquicia etc...
> 
> Si esta rico como comentas y funciona bien, estaría bien que se compartiese
> con el resto del país aunque fuese con una tienda online



Mire son un matrimonio que por lo que he visto, con lo que obtienen les vale y no les veo ya trazas de ampliar nada. Son gente que les gusta vivir tranquilamente.

Creo que ellos son de pueblo y sus proveedores son amigos o familiares suyos ienso: de ahí que traigan cosas a buen precio. 

No creo que sea exportable.


----------



## chosnek (26 Abr 2014)

Franquiciate con Semilla Dorada - Grow Shop
Abre un club de fumadores..


----------



## dayson (26 Abr 2014)

Creo q finalmente buscare una zona de pasta de mi ciudad y montare alli una pequeña tienda de comida y accesorios para mascotas...
Ale!


----------



## K... (26 Abr 2014)

Monta un club de fumadores de marihuana. La plantas tú y te dará para vivir.


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Abr 2014)

black_rebel dijo:


> A no ser que tengas una idea brillante en la que no hace falta invertir mucho dinero, 12.000 euros es muy poco para montar un negocio.
> 
> Con ese dinero podrías montar una frutería y te sobraría dinero. Sólo negocios con muy poco valor añadido... y ya está.



Una frutería donde se podrian preparar zumos de frutas/verduras naturales.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (26 Abr 2014)

Con 12000 euros como no sea un puesto de khlav kalash, no se que otra cosa puedes montar.


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (27 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Que os montariais si tuvieseis 12000 euros?
> 
> No busco respuestas como "no inviertas y sal corriendo",. Me interesan ideas, franquicias, comercios que funcionen, etc...



12000/60 = 200

Con 12000 euros, a 60 euros por media hora, te da para montar 200 meretrices... yo creo que no puede ser mejor invertido!.:|


----------



## Cold (27 Abr 2014)

burbujaja el tartaja dijo:


> 12000/60 = 200
> 
> Con 12000 euros, a 60 euros por media hora, te da para montar 200 meretrices... yo creo que no puede ser mejor invertido!.:|



2000 para contratar a un chulo de putas con experiencia que necesite buscarse la vida y 4000 mil para unos matones de gimnasio sin nada que perder que le pongan las pilas y lo intimiden si no saca lo necesario o se busca la vida cada mes, así puedes ver la tele y te llega el dinero fácil, cuanto estén desocupados que extorsionen al que le va bien ofreciendo protección... oh wait :fiufiu: .

Te sobran 6000.


----------



## dayson (27 Abr 2014)

Me referia a respuestas coherentes, no chorradas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Abr 2014)

Joder, y avisas después de 5 páginas... vaya mierda...


----------



## eloy_85 (27 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Me referia a respuestas coherentes, no chorradas.



has encontrado respuestas acordes a la gilipollez de pregunta que has hecho.

con 12000€ no tienes ni para pipas


----------



## dayson (27 Abr 2014)

Eloy_85... chorrada de pregunta???... que ibas para clown???

Te podria decir mas de 10 negocios con inversiones menores a 12000 euros. Yo busco algo original o que me convenza. Lo que pasa es que hay gente como tu que se empeña en hacer de foros serios como este en uno de humor o q se dedican a escribir x escribir.

Tan dificil es contestar sin hacerse el listillo?


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (27 Abr 2014)

No me he leido este hilo, pero a lo mejor te resulta útil.

¿QUÉ NEGOCIO MONTARÍAS con menos de 12000€?? Ideas originales, franquicias económicas - ForoCoches

y de regalo este otro

Listado de EMPRENDEDORES de FOROCOCHES (Negocio montado + inversión) - ForoCoches

Mucha suerte.


----------



## eloy_85 (28 Abr 2014)

dayson dijo:


> Eloy_85... chorrada de pregunta???... que ibas para clown???
> 
> Te podria decir mas de 10 negocios con inversiones menores a 12000 euros. Yo busco algo original o que me convenza. Lo que pasa es que hay gente como tu que se empeña en hacer de foros serios como este en uno de humor o q se dedican a escribir x escribir.
> 
> Tan dificil es contestar sin hacerse el listillo?



Ah sí? venga, con que digas 11 me conformo.


----------



## dayson (29 Abr 2014)

Pues mira...

1- Estudio de diseño grafico
2- todo a 2 (bisuteria)
3- Consultoria
4- centro de estetica (franquicia)
5- arreglo de ordenadores
6- stand fresh sushi (restauracion)
7- Agencia de espectaculos
8- discoteca movil
9- Tienda de abalorios
10- Talleres (cocina, pasteleria, etc...)
11- Estampacion y serigrafias (camisetas, gorras, tazas...)
12- Control de plagas

Quiere que le diga mas?


----------



## Z4LMAN (30 Abr 2014)

El chuchi esta de moda...


----------

